# Need help figuring out how to make a tree (the branches)



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Hi everyone. I need a little help from you all. Can anyone tell me how the branches for the tree in the pics I've linked to below were made. I'm pretty sure they're from some kind of plant that was preserved and then mounted on a trunk made from a dowel of some sort (appropriately textured and painted), but I can't figure out what. I'd like to make more (I bought these two some years ago), but I can't figure out what the guy how made them used.

Even if you don't know exactly what these come from, any suggestions for a similar look would be very much appreciated!

http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o223/BJEast/Miscellaneous/Tree1.jpg
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o223/BJEast/Miscellaneous/Tree2.jpg

Thanks,

Brad.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Real nice tress! Guess they're not Bachmann.

But you want to watch this guy.
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=thebige61&view=videos

He just did near a dozen vids on tree making. Incredible stuff. Don't know that it will get your exact look, but the process may help you out.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

You're right about some interesting vids there! Thanks a lot for that link!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Not knowing what scale your working with I can only offer this, try checking out Woodland Scenics they sell many different kits that look a lot like the tree you pictured. Now if you wanted to make some cheep backround trees like that, then places some of your more detailed trees up front, get some dowl rod and sand it to form a tapered trunk, then purchase some cheep furnace filters and cut several different widths. Spread white glue on the trunk and slide several layers of these rough cut filters section onto the trunk, allow to dry. Then trim with scissors to shape that looks good to you spray paint a shade of green paint and you can add some spray adhesives and sprinkle on some ground foam in spots to add texture.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks Robert. I've heard of the furnace filter idea! Have to check it out more closely, but it does sound promising...


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Just so you know, someone on another forum told me the branches in the pics I posted look like they come from cedar saplings, so I'm going to check that out. They looks promising...

Brad.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Robert Hargrave said:


> Not knowing what scale your working with I can only offer this, try checking out Woodland Scenics they sell many different kits that look a lot like the tree you pictured. Now if you wanted to make some cheep backround trees like that, then places some of your more detailed trees up front, get some dowl rod and sand it to form a tapered trunk, then purchase some cheep furnace filters and cut several different widths. Spread white glue on the trunk and slide several layers of these rough cut filters section onto the trunk, allow to dry. Then trim with scissors to shape that looks good to you spray paint a shade of green paint and you can add some spray adhesives and sprinkle on some ground foam in spots to add texture.


Thanks for the Cool tips:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

